# Just Ordered !



## Sethro (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep just ordered a S&S Aqua Logging t-shirt ! You know the camouflage one that says " Everyone Wants My Wood " !


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw him wearing that and thought it was really cool.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 4, 2010)

*beware*

Just be careful you don't start acting like those two lugnuts.They make the Three Stooges look like geniuses.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where did you find them?


----------



## Sethro (Mar 4, 2010)

www.ssaqualogging.com


----------



## logging22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Mar 9, 2010)

*maybe*

they can make a living on the tshirts. i like the kid he takes abuse well. someday he may have to clean poppas clock


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Now all you need is a MILF Hunter hat. Go get one, now!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Now all you need is a MILF Hunter hat. Go get one, now!!!



I like this hat: http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/12/9/AAAAC8zEaqsAAAAAABKbmw.jpg


----------



## fmaglin (Mar 9, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> I like this hat: http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/12/9/AAAAC8zEaqsAAAAAABKbmw.jpg


:agree2:


----------



## Sethro (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Now all you need is a MILF Hunter hat. Go get one, now!!!



A blaze orange one right !


----------

